# Internet Speed not going higher 100Mbps



## FiiLeTe (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello Everyone.

I have a problem here wich is: I have a Asus VIII Z170 Ranger and i'm using Windows 10 and my internet connection is 120 Mbps.

Here's the deal... For some reason i can't get past 97Mbps speed, even when i had my Asus VII Hero i could reach 125Mbps easily... My ISP says it's my network adapter that doesn't go higher than 100 Mbps, wich is impossible because this motherboard adapter shares the same as VII Hero and i always managed higher than 100Mbps on that motherboard...

What could be the problem here? Drivers? Internet Cable? Windows 10 limitations? Or is it really the network adapter from Asus VIII Ranger that doesn't support higher speeds??

Best regards.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 25, 2015)

check and make sure the the link speed is indeed being negotiated at gigabit
may also pay to fiddle with the adapter options in the device manager likely some bit of power saving junk enabled
and your isp's support staff is clearly retarded


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm going to bet on cable, you need a decent cat5e cable or cat6 to get gigabit Ethernet over 10ft


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 25, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> and your isp's support staff is clearly retarded



Of course how can they make money on call duration ect if they give you the right answers


----------



## FiiLeTe (Nov 25, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> check and make sure the the link speed is indeed being negotiated at gigabit
> may also pay to fiddle with the adapter options in the device manager likely some bit of power saving junk enabled



If you could be more specific on this please... When i check my Ethernet Connection Settings on control panel it does say "Speed: 100.0 Mbps" something's here limiting my speeds...


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 25, 2015)

FiiLeTe said:


> If you could be more specific on this please... When i check my Ethernet Connection Settings on control panel it does say "Speed: 100.00Mbps" something's here limiting my speeds...


device manager> rightclick on the network adapter;properties
if its not negotiating a gigabit link is definitely the issue
now you need to figure out why
start with turning the power saving stuff off under the advanced tab
then check and make sure speed and duplex is set to auto or 1.0Gb/s full-duplex


----------



## xorbe (Nov 25, 2015)

10/8 -> 1.19MB/s
100/8 -> 11.9MB/s

What's your best MB/s download rate?


----------



## Jetster (Nov 25, 2015)

Did you try it without a router. Just trouble shoot it and fined where is not getting the speed. Most likely its your ISP


----------



## FiiLeTe (Nov 25, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> device manager> rightclick on the network adapter;properties
> it not negotiating a gigabit link is definitely the issue
> now you need to figure out why
> start with turning the power saving stuff off under the advanced tab
> then check and make sure speed and duplex is set to auto or 1.0Gb/s full-duplex



I get "Intel Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V" On the network adapters list in device manager.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 25, 2015)

FiiLeTe said:


> I get "Intel Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V" On the network adapters list in device manager.


so right click on and and goto properties then you should have access to the advanced settings
start with the green ethernet and adaptive frame spacing
disable them they are known to cause issues with some routers


----------



## FiiLeTe (Nov 26, 2015)

You know what? The problem is solved. My ISP is clearly retarded. They gave me a Cat5 cable wich only support 100 Mbps .... I grabbed a Cat5e from a friend and there you 1.0 Gbps! Dear Lord... And there are a lot of good workers out there that don't have a job, and they send me this


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 26, 2015)

FiiLeTe said:


> You know what? The problem is solved. My ISP is clearly retarded. They gave me a Cat5 cable wich only support 100 Mbps .... I grabbed a Cat5e from a friend and there you 1.0 Gbps! Dear Lord... And there are a lot of good workers out there that don't have a job, and they send me this


cat5 should have gotten you gigabit I get gigabit over this ....


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2015)

in short runs it will

It was probably just traffic and its cleared up now


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 26, 2015)

Jetster said:


> in short runs it will


thats a 50 foot run though 4 walls and two of those quick-crimpless ends  with that junk lol
it really doesn't matter unless you are running >100ft or though a area with a lot of EMI


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 26, 2015)

Is there any reason why no one has asked the OP about his network setup? Are we 100% certain that both the modem and router support gigabit?


FiiLeTe said:


> You know what? The problem is solved. My ISP is clearly retarded. They gave me a Cat5 cable wich only support 100 Mbps .... I grabbed a Cat5e from a friend and there you 1.0 Gbps! Dear Lord... And there are a lot of good workers out there that don't have a job, and they send me this


Missed that. Cat5 isn't spec'ed for gigabit. 5e is. It could just be the amount of EMI or crosstalk from the cruddy cable.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 26, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Is there any reason why no one has asked the OP about his network setup? Are we 100% certain that both the modem and router support gigabit?


because the issues is resolved and his previous setup had no issues getting GBE ....


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 26, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> because the issues is resolved and his previous setup had no issues getting GBE ....


I saw that. I missed the last post. Clearly it's a really sub-par Cat 5 cable.


Aquinus said:


> Missed that. Cat5 isn't spec'ed for gigabit. 5e is. It could just be the amount of EMI or crosstalk from the cruddy cable.


There is a 5e run at work that runs at 100mbit for one reason or another but I think it due to length. Either way, it's interesting that it was the cable but not entirely surprising.


----------



## FiiLeTe (Nov 26, 2015)

Yeah, the problem was my cable. No comments on this.

Well, thank you all guys, situation is solved.


----------

